# Curving scissors



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

As Bertie will be in recovery with his meningitis I will be reluctant to send him to the groomers. He was actually due to go in for a full groom yesterday. He's always had his feet face and bum trim but never a full groom. It's very much needed though as he's a bit tatty bless him. I'm going to have to have a go myself but I'm not wanting to use clippers. I want to scissor cut him. What's the best price curving scissors for his body? Any recommendations? Some of them I've seen are £20 a pair which is a lot more than I wanted to spend. Also what's the best nail clippers? I'm very weary of doing his nails in case I cut him and this is something that needs to be avoided whilst on steroids due to healing process. Are there any 'nail clippers for dummies'??!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey, I use the miki thinning scissors but I'm sure there are better ones. It's a minefield isn't it soo many different types. I use the scissors for jasper's body and the clippers for his bottom and tummy as they are quick and clip nice and close with small grading attachment. I suppose he will be super sensitive at the mo so the vibration of the clippers may irritate him but its done and dusted within a minute or two. Id imagine hes quite tangled after his ordeal though so scissors would be better for cutting through any tangly bits without making him too uncomfortable.It's easier doing them yourself than you think once you get the right tools. I'm sure you do a great job! And remember....it grows back  ....cuddles to Bertie xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I use Mikki single thinning scissors mostly. They are very forgiving, although it is a little slower....but then I am not in a rush when I am doing it myself. I also have an old pair of human hair cutting scissors which I use - and they have been fine. I would just say to take your time and do a little now and again.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would suggest thinning rather than curved scissors, the curved are good for detailed work like a poodles top knot or some face trimming but I would use thinning on the main body. Just remember it will grow fast so I really wouldn't worry about getting it looking perfect.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

susanb said:


> I use Mikki single thinning scissors mostly. They are very forgiving, although it is a little slower....but then I am not in a rush when I am doing it myself. I also have an old pair of human hair cutting scissors which I use - and they have been fine. I would just say to take your time and do a little now and again.


I do little and often too! Usually after outside play or if he's chilling by the back door I will sit with him outside and snip away! He barely notices sometimes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

